# Edius und Premiere: Schwarzer Bildschirm bei Ausgabe, teilweise kommt ein Bild



## Marius Heil (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem, der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, wenn ich versuch ne Datei weiderzugeben, in Edius, das Problem hatte ich auch mal mit Premiere.
Kurz am anfang kommt als ein Clip, allerdings schaltet immer das Ausgabefester auf schwarz, das den Clip eigentlcih ausgeben soll.
Vorhin hatte ich nen anderen Clip drin, anchdem ich ewig rumgeklickt hate gings durch zufall dann, dann ging alles perfekt, ich wähle einfach nur ganz normale Wiedergabe eines einzelnen mpg Clips.


Marius


----------



## Nico (14. Oktober 2005)

Wenn Du SP2 drauf hast solltest Du diesen Patch installieren.

Ansonsten mal mit "Gspot" die Clips genauer anschauen => Codec?


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2005)

Könnte n Problem mit dem OverlayModus sein, also mit den GraKa-Einstellungen.
Wenn zB eine Videodatei per NView/Theater-Modus im Vollbild auf den zweiten
GraKa-Augang dargestellt werden soll, schaltet sich die Video-Ausgabe auf dem
Hauptmonitor ab. Überprüfe doch mal diese Einstellungen im GraKa-Treiber.
Ausschalten wenn möglich.

Und achte doch ein bisschen mehr auf Rechtsschreibung. --> Netiquette <--

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ist meine Rechtschreibung so schlimm?
Hab nur 3-4 Buchstabendreher entdeckt.
Naja, zu dem Overlay Modus: Den soll ich ausschalten?
Ich hab ne ATI 9600 TX, woran liegts dann aber, dass es manchemal geht und manchmal nicht?
Hab kein SP 2, hab noch das 1er drauf.
Ich tests gleich mal.


Marius
---
Bezüglich des Theatermodus oder des Overlay hab ich keine Einstellung gefunden, die ich verändern könnte,...


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2005)

Und noch ein paar mehr. Es geht auch um die Lesbarkeit.. Du scheinst sehr schnell
zu tippen, aber 2-4 Finger-Technik. Ich musste den Text 2-3 mal lesen, um alles
logisch verstanden zu haben.

Nicht den Overlay-Modus ausschalten, sondern bei Überlagerung "Theatermodus"-Optionen
durchtesten, welches uU dafür zuständig ist, dass das Signal woanders hingeschickt wird.

Hast Du ein DV-Gerät ?
Gehts immer dann, wenn Du ein DV-Gerät angeschlossen hast ? Dann solltest Du die
DV-Wiedergabe ausschalten.

Passiert das auch im WindowsMediaPlayer ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

jop, ich tipp als recht schnell, benutz aber schon 8-9 Finger, die eine Hand ist etwas schneller als die andere. Wenn in dem Text nun Schreibfehler drin sind, liegts daran, dass meine Hände tiefgekühlt sind.
Ich hatte vorhin in den Optionen der Grafikkarte geschaut, alles was mit Overlay oder Theatermodus zu tun hat, ist grau hinterlegt, da ist also nicht viel zu machen.

Ich hab ne MiniDV Kamera von Sony, von der ich die Daten mittels USB Stream runterkopiere.
Allerdings mit Pinnacle Studio 9, das ich hier noch hab, Edius erkennt den USB Stream wohl nicht.
Ob es immer nur geht, wenn ich das Gerät angeschlossen hab, glaub ich weniger, aber ich tests gleich mal. Im MediaPlayer werden die Videos korrekt wiedergegeben.


Marius


----------

